# Warhammer Total War Ruckeln in der Schlacht



## morellato (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo, liebe Leute!
Ich hoffe, dass ich in diesem Forum Abschnitt richtig bin.


Ich habe bei Warhammer Total War  ruckeln bei Spielfiguren in der Schlacht, vor allem merkt man das, wenn sie laufen. Die Einstellungen Des Spiels habe ich zuerst auf Ultra ausprobiert, dann hoch  und dann habe ich das Spiel die optimalen Einstellungen wählen lassen. Bei allen Option bleibt ruckeln aber. Das Aktivierung von VSYNK wird das Bild wesentlich schlechter.

 Ich meine mich daran zu erinnern, dass ich ein ähnliches Problem bei Schuhen hatte, noch bei meinem alten PC. Kann mich aber leider nicht daran erinnern, wie ich es behoben habe. 

Grafikkarte GTX 970 4 GB, Gygabyte.Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!



LG


----------



## HisN (14. Juni 2016)

Schau Dir die Auslastung der Graka an:
Graka voll ausgelastet: Graka Einstellungen zu hoch
Graka nicht ausgelastet: CPU überfordert. Sprich zuviele Einheiten gleichzeitig auf dem Schirm.

So einfach isses.


----------



## criss vaughn (27. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte bei Rome II zu Beginn recht oft das Problem, dass weder GPU noch CPU voll ausgelastet waren - geruckelt hat es trotzdem. Die Engine wurde zwar spürbar weiterentwickelt bzw. gepatcht, allerdings habe ich auch bei Warhammer ab und zu das Gefühl, dass manche Situationen noch nicht ganz rund sind. Habe im Moment nicht so viel Zeit, aber vll kann ich heute Abend noch ein paar Szenen raussuchen, bei denen das Symptom zuschlägt


----------



## HisN (27. Juli 2016)

GPU nicht voll ausgelastet: CPU-LIMIT
Ein Game nutzt nicht automatisch alle im System vorhandenen Kerne, dashalb ist ein CPU Limit auch deutlich vor 100% CPU Auslastung möglich. Ihr beobachtet da immer nur das Windows Multitasking.
Irgendwann wird es sich rumprechen


----------



## criss vaughn (29. Juli 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> GPU nicht voll ausgelastet: CPU-LIMIT
> Ein Game nutzt nicht automatisch alle im System vorhandenen Kerne, dashalb ist ein CPU Limit auch deutlich vor 100% CPU Auslastung möglich. Ihr beobachtet da immer nur das Windows Multitasking.
> Irgendwann wird es sich rumprechen



Also ich beobachte immer die Einzelkernauslastung über HW-Tools .. 
Und RII war berühmt dafür weder GPU, noch die CPU vernünftig auszulasten


----------



## HisN (29. Juli 2016)

Was ja an sich kein Unterschied ist. Graka nicht ausgelastet: Immer noch CPU-Limit. Egal wie die Einzelkern-Auslastung aussieht.


----------



## criss vaughn (29. Juli 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Was ja an sich kein Unterschied ist. Graka nicht ausgelastet: Immer noch CPU-Limit. Egal wie die Einzelkern-Auslastung aussieht.



Heißt das nicht eher, dass die Engine nicht fähig ist, die CPU vernünftig zu nutzen, da kein einziger Kern vernünftig ausgelastet wird .. ?


----------



## HisN (29. Juli 2016)

Naja, sagen wir es mal so: Du kannst an der Engine nix ändern, wenn Du aber mehr CPU-Takt anlegst, dann skalieren die FPS.
Also ist es am Ende ein CPU-Limit, egal woher es nun genau kommt, oder warum es entsteht. 

Ist jedenfalls meine Herangehensweise.


----------

